
Would You Like Some Wood Pulp In Your Shredded Cheese? - colinprince
http://www.foodrenegade.com/would-like-some-wood-pulp-your-shredded-cheese/
======
lysol
"Here’s my question. Who cares if it’s safe? It’s disturbingly unnatural to
have wood pulp in your cheese or cotton in your salad dressing."

Regardless if the article is informative, alarming, or anything else, it's
pretty silly to cite how "natural" something is as a reason to not consume it.
What makes adding wood pulp to food less natural than consuming dairy in the
first place? It's completely arbitrary. If you had to follow the letter of the
"natural" argument, you'd be living in a hut in the African wilderness. You
wouldn't be using a computer.

------
Ronkdar
Sensationalist title here. It's not wood pulp. It's cellulose derived from
wood pulp.

(I do hate the texture it gives shredded cheese though.)

